
Twitter didn't add any new users last quarter, and the stock is diving - rottyguy
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-didnt-add-any-new-users-last-quarter-and-the-stock-is-diving-2017-7
======
jernejzen
I was never a heavy Twitter user and I am more of a listener than active bird.
But I wouldn't like this service to go away. Posting, access to all the posts
and it's simplicity makes me feel that it's really a tool in hands of freedom
of information and that it serves to the people (i know it's public company,
but I can dream a bit).

